

Tab Bankrupter - jsvine
https://github.com/jsvine/tab-bankrupter

======
jsvine
Direct link to Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
bankrupter/pnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
bankrupter/pndipmgldhbejkehopnbbpjgidkbiimh/)

